#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Compliance Teste Versão Para versão do AirOS 8 - XC.V8.5.0

## NETSEG

Pra galera que está com dificuldade de habilitar o Compliance Teste na versao 8.

Segue o Tutorial:

1 - Baixe o Putty - https://www.putty.org/ 
2 - Coloque o Ip de acesso, Usuario e Senha;
3 - Inserir essas linhas de comando no putty depois de acessar o rádio:

sed -i 's/32/511/g' /tmp/running.cfg
sed -i 's/32/511/g' /tmp/system.cfg
save
reboot

4 - Finalmente divirta-se.

Obrigado, espero ter ajudado. Pois quebrei a cabeça pra conseguir ativar nessa ultima versão.

----------


## blakelock

Não tenho a versão XC, mas na WA não funcionou.  :Frown:

----------


## Danusio

Valeu, irei testar.

----------


## NETSEG

> Não tenho a versão XC, mas na WA não funcionou.


Amigo, nesse caso voce pode salvar as config do radio... e edita-las com um programa chamado notepad plus, segue o link:
https://notepad-plus-plus.org/download/v7.5.4.html

e nas linhas country code (tem duas), vc coloca: 511

salva e faz o upload pro radio, ai ele vai ficar em compliance teste.

Abraços

----------


## blakelock

> Amigo, nesse caso voce pode salvar as config do radio... e edita-las com um programa chamado notepad plus, segue o link:
> https://notepad-plus-plus.org/download/v7.5.4.html
> 
> e nas linhas country code (tem duas), vc coloca: 511
> 
> salva e faz o upload pro radio, ai ele vai ficar em compliance teste.
> 
> Abraços


Deu certo! Valeu!

----------


## TRI

Aqui to com um caso estranho , mesmo liberando o compliance test , nao estou enxergando o ssid mesmo setando canal e estando em frente ao painel , ao fazer site survey aparece poucas redes.

----------


## NETSEG

> Aqui to com um caso estranho , mesmo liberando o compliance test , nao estou enxergando o ssid mesmo setando canal e estando em frente ao painel , ao fazer site survey aparece poucas redes.


Sua CPE esta em CT tambem?

Porque se não tiver ela não vai ter os mesmos canais do AP.

----------


## TRI

sim , estou usando um Rocket 5A PTMP ele encontra outros rádios , mas outros rádios não encontram ele , mesmo setando canal fixo na estacão , muito estranho

----------


## raumaster

Pessoal, como que eu salvo as configurações pelo putty. Tb to com a hardware WA e não funcionou. Inventei de atualizar pra versão 8.5 e perdi o complience test. Tda vez q tento entrar no radio, pede pra colocar o pais antes e não consigo mais acessar as configurações. Não quero parar o rádio colocando um outro país pra salvar as configurações. Se não tiver jeito, vai ter q ser assim.  :Frown:

----------


## NETSEG

> Pessoal, como que eu salvo as configurações pelo putty. Tb to com a hardware WA e não funcionou. Inventei de atualizar pra versão 8.5 e perdi o complience test. Tda vez q tento entrar no radio, pede pra colocar o pais antes e não consigo mais acessar as configurações. Não quero parar o rádio colocando um outro país pra salvar as configurações. Se não tiver jeito, vai ter q ser assim.


La nas config do radio vc faz download das config e edita no notepadplus e manda pro radio novamente, tem um tutorial logo a cima. Valew

----------


## raumaster

Esse é o problema, estou sem acesso ao radio, atualizei e agora ele fica travado na tela inicial pra colocar o pais e nao quero parar o ptp, se eu setar Brasil ou qualquer outro país, vai perder a conexão.

----------


## Cruvinel

Segue o link para Download do firmware Licensed WA postado pelo amigo ronandopo.




> Ta na mao, sem bugs rodando liso.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...QN?usp=sharing

----------


## alextaws

alguém conseguiu liberar compilance test na versão XC?

----------


## ASRDBIT

Boa noite a todos comigo funcionou assim:

1º atualizei para a versão: XC.v8.0.2-licensed.33352.170327.1910.bin

aqui ja me permitiu ativar o compliance test

2º atualizei para a versão: XC.v8.5.1.37185.180307.0931.bin

Foi mantida a opção compliance test herdada do firmware anterior.

Bem amigos, aqui consegui resolver assim.

Segue o link dos arquivos:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...ZQ?usp=sharing

Abraços.

----------


## Danusio

Boa Noite
Atualizei para a versão 8.0, apliquei o script do compliance, verifique se houve mudanças mostra na aba wireless em modo
compliance, porém os canais 5100,5300 e outros não estão disponíveis, o que aparece é os mesmos canais do País brasil.
em seguida atualizei para a última versão, e continua em compliance porém sem os canais, segue imagem em anexo.

Modelo: rocket 5ac-ptp.
até fiz backup das confs do rocket, editei o arquivo com Notepad plus, alterei as linhas para radio.1.countrycode=511
e subir as novas confs no rocket novamente e nada.

Alguem tem alguma ideia?

----------


## ASRDBIT

Nobres colegas me esqueci de informar uma coisa, após a atualização: XC.v8.0.2-licensed.33352.170327.1910.bin aqui no meu equipamento ele continuou com os canais bloqueados, mais indicava firmware licensed, ai eu dei um reset no equipamento e nas configurações de iniciais, ja estava a opção licensed que após a inicialização do equipamentos os canais estavam liberadas.

Abraços

----------


## dodoch

> Esse é o problema, estou sem acesso ao radio, atualizei e agora ele fica travado na tela inicial pra colocar o pais e nao quero parar o ptp, se eu setar Brasil ou qualquer outro país, vai perder a conexão.


Amigo estou na mesma situação. Acho que se aceitar os termos independente do país vai desconectar. Eu estava usando o compliance antes de atualizar com o país setado em ARGENTINA se não engano.

----------


## neydourado

http://www.excellinformatica.com.py/?inc=aplicativos

Últimas Atualizações

31/05/2018 - UBNT Licensed Firmware 6.1.7 v8.5.4
31/05/2018 - MikroTik RouterOS v6.42.3 [current] and Winbox v3.14

----------


## Danusio

vou fazer o teste no meu rocket 5ac-ptp, pois até o momento já instalei o xc 8.5.1 licensed e nada de liberar os canais, até aparece o país licensed, e nada o menor canal que me aparece é o 5480, tem relatos na net que funciona com 5ac-lite.

----------


## dodoch

A ubiquiti sempre fazendo essas bruzuras... vc atualiza o rádio e não consegue mais acesso. As vezes eles dificultam invés de facilitar. Ainda não achei nada além de é claro resetar o equipamento. Alguém?

----------


## Danusio

rocket 5ac-ptp com essa versão xc 8.5.4 não libera canal também, acho que a ubiquiti travou os canais nesse rocket.

----------


## dodoch

> A ubiquiti sempre fazendo essas bruzuras... vc atualiza o rádio e não consegue mais acesso. As vezes eles dificultam invés de facilitar. Ainda não achei nada além de é claro resetar o equipamento. Alguém?


Amigos, como esperado selecionei o país e aceitei os termos. No mesmo instante desconectou. Só consegui fazendo um downgrade para a atualizacao 8.4 licensed. Ta louco, você faz uma atualização de firmware e fica sem acesso ao equipamento para não perder a conexão. Sorte de não ser um ptp de 50km. Boa sorte para quem está com essa bronca só sei que nao atualizo mais equipamentos ubnt e ja desativei todas as checagens de atualização.

----------


## brenin91

obrigado amigo , fiz pelo note pad deu certo , fazia tempo q tava atras do compilance test desse equipamento e o putty nao resolvia mais , POWERBEAM 5AC 400 | WA.V8.5.7 com compilance teste OK ! ABRAÇOS

----------


## daylondias

so usar a licensed tem no site da flytec.py fica definiitvo

----------


## Maclaud

segue o link da flytec dos firmware licensed

http://www.flytec.com.py/aplicativos

Flytec - Google Drive (https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...0FPNklUcjMyYkU)

----------

